# Man gives CPR to dead possum



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

And then was arrested for public drunkenness. Surprise!! 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8591303.stm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can tell the possum hasn't been dead that long because there are no yellow lines painted on it

Oh, and EEEWWWW!!!! What was that guy thinking (or not)?!?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

when does the paternity test come back?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Peta, Possums for the Ethical Treatment of Alcoholics...


----------

